

Top 10 Qualities of The Perfect Programmer - edw519
http://softwarecreation.org/2008/top-10-qualities-of-the-perfect-programmer/

======
jrockway
Is anyone else tired of reading this crap? Why is everyone so concerned about
making a list of things that "the perfect programmer" does?

On top of that, the "The perfect programmer delivers good software that meets
client’s expectations."?! That is not what the "perfect programmer" does,
that's what the average consulting company does. It's like saying "the perfect
artist" delivers his graphics on time and on budget. What? That's just what
Joe Average graphics designer does.

 _sigh_

------
retrogradeorbit
It reminds me of something I read in, I think it was, Peopleware (Or it might
have been Mythical Man Month). That software by its very nature requires the
programme to be perfect or it won't work, and human beings are imperfect and
have a hard time adjusting to the demands of trying to be perfect. In this
regard there are _no_ perfect programmers. A perfect programmer is one who
never makes a single mistake or bug, ever, on any project, and every piece of
code works perfectly, first time, and forever. By our very nature we are
imperfect.

